# We need support



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Lyft needs to provide drivers with a way to contact driver support from the app. If we dig around long enough, eventually we can find how to email them with a problem, but talking to someone directly is better.

Or is there an 800 number to call and I just don't know it?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

You are on your own.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

They removed that feature. They’ll call only when you’re deactivated.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

🙄 All they do now is send you a cut and paste response with a link explaining their policies. Gryft's Driver Support mirrors Gruber's. They won't do anything about cancellation fees anymore. Just like Uber they tell you it's going to a department that "handles these kinds of issues" and rudely just close out the chat and bail. 😡 Pisses me off. They ignore you. I think they're about to fold personally.
I agree with Classical Telecaster...you're on your own.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Try 777-9311. If that line is busy call 867-5309 and ask for Jenny.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

They purposely don't want you to contact them.


----------

